# New pouch tying method :D



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

something funny happened to me. I tie some Linatex bands, don´t know about this band anything, so I tightened the knot just a little less. I pull, I shot and knot little slipped and comes to this.

Detail

View attachment 50963


Full look

View attachment 50964


Compare to regular tie method

View attachment 50965


First I saw it, I grumble. But I shot away and I found that knot holding up well and total rubber mass of the knot is less. So, I will try to tie it this way again. I know, there is probably nothing to discuss, but I want to show you.

:cookie:

Have a nice day


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Huh, interesting.

Any significant difference in durability, power or accuracy?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Individual said:


> Huh, interesting.
> Any significant difference in durability, power or accuracy?


Maybe less (or no) handslaps with smaller ammo. Bands are tuned for 9mm steel and with 6mm or 7mm steel it slapped my hand painfully. But now I think it´s not happening


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Interesting. Thank You for showing us.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

huh...how can you replicate it?


----------

